# Jean-michel Jarre, oxygene vs equinoxe?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i know one of these stupid vs kinda post but if you had to chose from one album or the other what would you pick, has far has i know there the best he made so far in his career.

I find oxygene profoundly human, but at the same time equinoxe is majestic..
so if i had to pick one it would be equinoxe, i love the blooket front sleeve.

But right now im lisening to oxygene my opinion may change after a while.
Who know...

But both of them are pure magic no question about it.

:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Haven't heard those albums in over 30 years.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I never got into him, but I heard a few of the albums back in the '70s.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tough choice. In the end, I would go for Equinoxe, because it has the best track of the two albums (E2).


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Equinoxe. No contest.


----------



## Nynthe (Oct 30, 2015)

Oxygene for me, not a filler on the album, Equinoxe i feel is let down by the last track.

Just heard his latest.....not good


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*jarre*

slightly off the point but I can recommend Jacobs Ladder soundtrack, by Maurice Jarre father of Jean Michel very dark


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Neither .....:tiphat:


----------

